# Do you eat real food?



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

In our home, we do. Everything is prepared from fresh basic ingredients. I even pop our popcorn in olive oil.

An inconvenient challenge: Eat 'real food' for a month............

http://www.cnn.com/2010/HEALTH/02/23/real.food.challenge/index.html?hpt=Sbin

It actually happens to require careful planning and a lot of work.:anim_63:


----------



## StaciB (Feb 4, 2010)

Andros said:


> In our home, we do. Everything is prepared from fresh basic ingredients. I even pop our popcorn in olive oil.
> 
> An inconvenient challenge: Eat 'real food' for a month............
> 
> ...


Over the past 3 years I resigned myself to eat at least 90% clean (real food), the other 10%ish is reserved for Milky Way bars and canned Cambell's Tomato soup (not together, lol) arty0006:
And most recently, thanks in part to an Oprah show, I look for foods that are wild caught, free range, grass fed, antibiotic, steroid and hormone free. Oprah had a show about the documentary movie, "Food Inc." which showed the real and unfortunate conditions under which a large percent of livestock are raised for human consumption using antibiotics, steroids and hormones to grow them larger in a much shorter amount of time for greater profits. That whole side of the industry is just disgusting! :sick0020:
So my meals don't vary all that much, I have pretty much 2 different breakfasts, a pancake made with quick oats, water and egg whites or egg whites and whole grain toast. Boring!!! Organic Greek yogert and maybe fruit for a snack or a protein shake with almond milk and dinner is usually a lean protein from an "acceptable" source, some veggies and depending on what other carbs I had that day, maybe a complex carb. I cook almost everyday, if we go out it is most likely for sushi and sashimi. 
I have been in the process of trying to start my own cake baking business, using great quality, organic, real food ingredients with recipes passed down from my Grandmom. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Ressy (Mar 11, 2010)

We've been eating whole foods since last summer....I grow most of our veggies and put up fruits from organic orchards. I make our bread from organic grains and get chickens from the local farmer

Of course we are not perfect but do try to do our best with it. Each time we find another source of good food I get excited

Found wild caught walleypike this week! My favorite!

Ressy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ressy said:


> We've been eating whole foods since last summer....I grow most of our veggies and put up fruits from organic orchards. I make our bread from organic grains and get chickens from the local farmer
> 
> Of course we are not perfect but do try to do our best with it. Each time we find another source of good food I get excited
> 
> ...


Ressy..............we also plant a huge vegetable garden. The deer love it. Ha, ha!! So, I just plant "plenty!" No pesticides, no chemical fertilizers.


----------



## Gudrun (Mar 19, 2010)

Great article! We do pretty well I think. A couple of exceptions are bread, breakfast cereal (we only buy stuff that isn't full of sugar) and dried pasta. I'm going to try my hand at making bread. My kids eat a lot of bread so I want it to be healthy. I recently stopped buying the individual yogurts in favor of whole milk yogurt with preserves mixed in. Baby steps.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gudrun said:


> Great article! We do pretty well I think. A couple of exceptions are bread, breakfast cereal (we only buy stuff that isn't full of sugar) and dried pasta. I'm going to try my hand at making bread. My kids eat a lot of bread so I want it to be healthy. I recently stopped buying the individual yogurts in favor of whole milk yogurt with preserves mixed in. Baby steps.


That is excellent!! You have a very good handle on it. Let us know how the bread making goes. The whole house will smell yummy!


----------



## Gudrun (Mar 19, 2010)

So far so good! The fist loaf is almost done and looks like...bread. Which seems promising. I only have one pan and the recipe is for 4 loaves. I stuck the leftover dough in the fridge until my mother in law can bring me more pans, think that's all right? She said it would be fine.

I find it helpful that my husband is way on board with healthy eating since he grew up eating that way. He loves simple meals of beans and vegetables. It makes it easier. We are redoing our garden and are almost finished making raised beds, We should be able to start planting next weekend.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gudrun said:


> So far so good! The fist loaf is almost done and looks like...bread. Which seems promising. I only have one pan and the recipe is for 4 loaves. I stuck the leftover dough in the fridge until my mother in law can bring me more pans, think that's all right? She said it would be fine.
> 
> I find it helpful that my husband is way on board with healthy eating since he grew up eating that way. He loves simple meals of beans and vegetables. It makes it easier. We are redoing our garden and are almost finished making raised beds, We should be able to start planting next weekend.


Your MIL is absolutely right. Hey, you will have to make yourself some "starter dough" for sour dough bread!! The possibilities here are unlimited now.

Oh................................I can just smell it coming out of the oven now. We also eat very simply and also eat a lot of dried beans (legumes), lentils, split peas....................stuff like that. No soy though.

I love raised beds and have several as well as just a regular ol' garden. Got to do it all!! Love it!arty0045:

Let me know about your bread. Bet your family is going to rave!


----------



## Gudrun (Mar 19, 2010)

The bread is awesome! It really came out perfect and I have black bean chili to go with it. I'm excited. My oldest is raving about it, the baby is full from all the dough he pilfered while helping me and my daughter seems unimpressed. My husband will be thrilled though.

We're in Southern California so raised beds keep the garden from baking to a crisp.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gudrun said:


> The bread is awesome! It really came out perfect and I have black bean chili to go with it. I'm excited. My oldest is raving about it, the baby is full from all the dough he pilfered while helping me and my daughter seems unimpressed. My husband will be thrilled though.
> 
> We're in Southern California so raised beds keep the garden from baking to a crisp.


Yes; and helps conserve water. Keeping our environment healthy!!!

You must feel sooooooooooooooo proud right now? Do you?? This is so awesome and you are teaching your children much needed skills.


----------



## Gudrun (Mar 19, 2010)

I actually do!:ashamed0002: I was so impressed that it came out so nice. I really like baking so it's nice to know I have something else I can make with the kids besides cookies. The recipe said I can bake and the freeze the loaves but I think I'll keep the dough in the fridge and bake as needed.


----------

